# WTT Treadway takedown longbow, 58" 49@28



## Apex Predator (Oct 24, 2007)

I just traded for this bow.  It is an incredible longbow!  All that I heard Treadways should be.  The grip just doesn't fit me.  It shoots faster than any other longbow I have shot, and I have shot quite a few.  It is very quiet, no hand shock, and very stable.  The take down system is flawless, and invisible.  The riser is gredadilla w/maple accent.  The limbs are ambrosia maple.  I am looking to find a longbow with the handling characteristics of my Great Northern Ghost recurve.  I will consider any one piece longbow with a small, lightweight riser with index/locater type grip.  Moderate to pronounced reflex preferred.  Looking for something in the 48-52 pound range and 58-60".   Sorry I'm so specific, but am narrowing my search quite a bit.  Let me know what you have.  Send PM with e-mail for more pictures.
Thanks, Marty


----------



## triseven (Oct 25, 2007)

*Price??*

Interested in a straight sale?


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 25, 2007)

My asking price is $425 if I have to sell it, but I would prefer to trade.  Mike Treadway is about 14 months out on delivery for a new one.


----------

